# Music



## Saintx (Sep 20, 2010)

Well I don't post much and normally browse the forum.. But I've had DP for about 6 months now and theres a few things that help me 'feel real' and thats looking at my hands telling myself they are my hands, drinking water and a few of the obvious things that are already suggested on this forum. But I didn't see much about music. Now I only started this a week ago but it REALLY does help. I try and get myself alone in my room and listen to some relaxing music, (I'll post suggestions at the bottom) with my headphones and eyes closed, Normally I hardly listen to the music and just do whatever or think about something else whilst im listening to it, but last week for some reason i wanted to listen to the background sounds of the music. Not the singing or things like that, the guitars and drums and everything. Anyways, I started listening to them for around an hour and opened my eyes and looked at my hands and told myself thes were my hands, that these were my legs these were my fingers etc and I looked around and felt so included, yes included >.<. Thats the best word I can use to describe the feeling I just felt that I was with the world again and i felt happiness, a feeling ive not had in a while! Even though life has been good for me.. I still couldnt feel hardly any emotions... But yes it certainly did help and I'd like you guys to try it aswell and let me know if it works for you or not









Another thing is, it hardly works out of a stereo or when its really loud.. You need to concentrate on the background music as much as possible for as long as you want.

Now I'm not sure what kind of music you guys listen to but ive tried this with heavy metal, Rave, you know... like up beat music and everything.. My advice is steer clear... Listen to relaxing music.

Now my advice would be Kid cudi, Not just because its relaxing but because a couple of his songs I can relate to with DP, but one of his songs 'Highs and lows' reflects my bi polar.. I'm not advertising or any of that kind of crap but, florence and the machine and MGMT are great aswell. If you have any suggestions for other relaxing artists or songs that are kinda the same then please post them up I could use some more help. Anyways yea thats it really I hope you get the chance to try it because it does help me and I'm pretty sure it should help some of you out there too.

You are real and DP is nothing to be scared of. At all.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Saintx said:


> Well I don't post much and normally browse the forum.. But I've had DP for about 6 months now and theres a few things that help me 'feel real' and thats looking at my hands telling myself they are my hands, drinking water and a few of the obvious things that are already suggested on this forum. But I didn't see much about music. Now I only started this a week ago but it REALLY does help. I try and get myself alone in my room and listen to some relaxing music, (I'll post suggestions at the bottom) with my headphones and eyes closed, Normally I hardly listen to the music and just do whatever or think about something else whilst im listening to it, but last week for some reason i wanted to listen to the background sounds of the music. Not the singing or things like that, the guitars and drums and everything. Anyways, I started listening to them for around an hour and opened my eyes and looked at my hands and told myself thes were my hands, that these were my legs these were my fingers etc and I looked around and felt so included, yes included >.<. Thats the best word I can use to describe the feeling I just felt that I was with the world again and i felt happiness, a feeling ive not had in a while! Even though life has been good for me.. I still couldnt feel hardly any emotions... But yes it certainly did help and I'd like you guys to try it aswell and let me know if it works for you or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are all great suggestions. I shall download the song ''Highs and lows'' by Kid Cudi very shortly. I'll also test this technique out and let you know how it goes!


----------



## thanisabella (Oct 12, 2010)

Very great suggestion as well as hint. I will also download the song of Highs and lows it by Kid Cudi from Youtube.com. And also I will test this techniques, I hope it works best and I will get a good result.


----------



## Saintx (Sep 20, 2010)

Glad you guys like it and I hope it works out for you too. Been doing this around 3 weeks and its helped me ALOTTTT.


----------



## Tenebris In Lux (Dec 5, 2010)

I use music a lot -- not sure if this is an "accidental" remedy, but it sure calms me down. It's a way to escape reality without the onset of the dreaded "who the hell am I?" feelings. I like to listen to a happy song when I'm happy, or a sad song at other points. I prefer complicated and reflected songs .. most of my favourites are over the usual three minute length


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

You guys should try this with some pink floyd albums. Maybe Meddle or Animals.


----------

